# Red Roman of Wind-Echo?



## poodlemommy1 (Jun 27, 2011)

I am having some trouble with finding the breeder of Red Roman Windecho's Saini. She mated him with Lujan's Simone Le Sky and from there, I lose the chain. What was Wind-Echo, just a name or is there a kennel associated?


----------



## Countryboy (May 16, 2011)

I found a page to Red Roman Windecho's Siani. Once I logged in it will allow me to submit all the information for this dog. 

If that's your dog we could pick whatever breeder u like! 

JK . . . somebody else here will know. And I'll shut up now.


----------



## poodlemommy1 (Jun 27, 2011)

lol... I saw that too....


----------



## 2719 (Feb 8, 2011)

I'm sorry but I am not sure what you are looking for.
When I check the Poodle Health Registry for Red Roman Windecho's Saini I get his pedigree
PHR Pedigree Database

It shows he was bred with more than just Lujan's Simone Le Sky ..as per his breeding (descendants).
http://www.phrdatabase.com/cgi_bin/pp_descend.pl?id=117931 

I would guess you are looking for the breeder information from Windecho?
I checked the akc but they do not give this information per the directors information of privacy policy..


I did note, by googling that Bama Standard Poodles has a male who has the same sire as Red Roman Windecho Saini (Sire is Red Roman Candle of Wind Echo)....so I would bet if you contacted them they would give you the breeder information.

It is a bit confusing because it appears Windecho is spelled as one word and as two.


----------

